
Show HN: Huxley 2 – .NET Core cross-platform GB rail live SOAP to JSON proxy - jsingleton
https://unop.uk/huxley-2-release/
======
jsingleton
Huxley 2 is a CORS enabled cross-platform JSON ReST proxy for the GB NRE LDB
WCF SOAP XML API (called Darwin). It supports both the Public Version (PV) and
the Staff Version (SV). It's built with ASP.NET Core LTS, C# 8.0 and lots of
abbreviations!

V2 is a reimplementation on ASP.NET Core, allowing Huxley to run on Windows,
macOS and Linux. You can now use Huxley on any platform (pun intended)!

Demo server:
[https://huxley2.azurewebsites.net/](https://huxley2.azurewebsites.net/)

No token needed e.g.:
[https://huxley2.azurewebsites.net/all/old/1](https://huxley2.azurewebsites.net/all/old/1)

Source code (EUPL 1.2):
[https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley2](https://github.com/jpsingleton/Huxley2)

Guide to set up an instance on Azure with Azure DevOps YAML pipelines:
[https://unop.uk/huxley-2-release/](https://unop.uk/huxley-2-release/)

